# Authenticity of TAG Heuer: Grand Carrera Calibre 36 (CAV5115.FT6019)



## Vaxe (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello,

Just wanted to double check the authenticity of this piece with you fellows. 
The seller claims the watch was purchased from Jomashop in 12/2010, which is okay with me.

However, although I'm quite positive it is real, there are just so many well made fakes nowadays that it's better to be safe than sorry. For one, I recall my Carrera 16 came in a black warranty pouch (as opposed to the beige) - and is the box the right one for the GC 36?

The display back looks legitimate, albeit not very well focused - so any comments would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance!









<img>http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/5418/screenshot20110420at100.png
http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/672/screenshot20110420at100u.png
http://img709.imageshack.us/img709/5418/screenshot20110420at100.png
http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/5418/screenshot20110420at100.png
http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/5418/screenshot20110420at100.png
http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/5418/screenshot20110420at100.png
http://img861.imageshack.us/img861/5418/screenshot20110420at100.png
http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/5418/screenshot20110420at100.png
http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/5418/screenshot20110420at100.png</img>

PS: The photos were supplied by the seller; I have not yet commit to the purchase.


----------



## kizerman86 (Sep 25, 2010)

I can't say for sure, and I'm assuming the more capable "fake-busters" on this forum are going to begin asking you for better quality pics anytime now.

That being said, at least it doesn't look like this:


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Having recently bought a Grand Carrera I would say it looks good. Box is correct, deployment clasp looks good and the rear of the watch looks genuine. 
I am sure others will post here saying yay or nay but I would be ok with it.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Looking at the pictures I can faintly make out the calibre 36 and it's very distinct, I feel that it is genuine.


----------



## MGtheGreat (Dec 27, 2010)

looks good to me..the movement seems correct,a base el primero caliber i think,.cheers


----------



## decipher28 (May 2, 2010)

it looks genuine to me even though the movement pics aren't the best.


----------



## selfwind (Oct 29, 2010)

JomaShop has a pretty good grey market rep so if he could show you a receipt or something from when he bought it I would say it would be genuine.


----------



## Vaxe (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey everyone, thanks for the replies.

I contacted the seller for a better photo of the back, but he responded saying that he can't provide one. 
Rather, he sent me a copy of the sales receipt from Jomashop, with the address blacked out. With some photo editing, I found out that the name/address on the receipt does not match the seller.

The seller also claimed that the serial number for the watch is 276342 - I though TAG Heuer uses the format ABC1234? I'm starting to think it's safer to just buy it directly from a reputable grey market and save the detective-work, since my AD is not able to obtain this model. 
What do you all say?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi, Vaxe
I think you should be ok, looking at one of your movement pictures I can faintly tell that your watch is genuine because I have a Monza Calibre 36 and the movement almost looks like yours. When you get the watch post the movement's picture and I'm sure we'll be better able to authenticate it but I think you should be fine.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

The serial no. on my GC contains numbers only. No letters, mine is genuine from an AD.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Vaxe said:


> I'm starting to think it's safer to just buy it directly from a reputable grey market and save the detective-work, since my AD is not able to obtain this model.
> What do you all say?


..or, a reputable authorized delaer.


----------



## kizerman86 (Sep 25, 2010)

Wisconsin Proud said:


> ..or, a reputable authorized delaer.


+1,000 if you want to be ABSOLUTELY positive it's genuine. Obviously, the AD route isn't everyone's favorite but it does have some very concrete perks!


----------



## kyotousa (Oct 2, 2010)

ask for spoon picture


----------



## bmwfreak (Jun 7, 2008)

Vaxe said:


> The seller also claimed that the serial number for the watch is 276342 - I though TAG Heuer uses the format ABC1234?


I believe 276342 would be the COSC # and my not have the usual Tag Heuer serial # when COSC certified.


----------



## MarPabl (Apr 4, 2011)

It's very likely this one is genuine. I have the RS2 version (case on Titanium) also with rubber strap. You should ask it this one has complete documents (I didn't see 3 cards they must provide) and if this price is really lower (at least 40%) compared with your AD, you may get a good bussiness


----------



## Vaxe (Jan 16, 2011)

It was $4030 out the door, but I passed on it as I had my doubts. Communication was lacking as well.

Thanks everyone for the tips, I'll post pictures once I get one from an AD later next month.


----------



## killinsydney (Oct 20, 2011)

Vaxe said:


> It was $4030 out the door, but I passed on it as I had my doubts. Communication was lacking as well.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the tips, I'll post pictures once I get one from an AD later next month.


The watch is 100% FAKE FAKE FAKE FAKE FAKE!!

I know its an old thread but after many days finding flaws on this particular watch, there is one flaw to spot a fake instantly that nobody seems to notice or comment on.

For those who have this watch, look at the back of your watch, then look at the photo and see if you can guess it.

SCROLL DOWN FOR ANSWER......

there are six screws, look at the position of the screws. on a real watch there is a screw at the o'clock position and the 12 o'clock position.

On all the fake ones they are not in that position!!

At least this is correct on the black one so i imagine on the silver one.


----------



## bmwfreak (Jun 7, 2008)

killinsydney said:


> The watch is 100% FAKE FAKE FAKE FAKE FAKE!!
> 
> I know its an old thread but after many days finding flaws on this particular watch, there is one flaw to spot a fake instantly that nobody seems to notice or comment on.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I don't agree with you. Looking at other pictures of CAV5115, the screw locations are at 3:00 and 9:00, not 12:00 and 6:00. So this watch is most likely authentic.

You should edit your post. You are falsely stating the watch is fake without proper evidence.


----------



## killinsydney (Oct 20, 2011)

bmwfreak said:


> Sorry, I don't agree with you. Looking at other pictures of CAV5115, the screw locations are at 3:00 and 9:00, not 12:00 and 6:00. So this watch is most likely authentic.
> 
> You should edit your post. You are falsely stating the watch is fake without proper evidence.


 I am saying authentic ones have screws at 6 o'clock and 12 o'clock, I am not saying anything about 3 and 9.

If you look at an authentic watch, you will see this to be true like the one on my wrist that was gifted to me by Tag Heuer while staring in a feature film that Tag Heuer sponsored.

You tell me that the photo you present is 'most likely' authentic, why do you say that? Why do you not say it is 100% authentic?

Have you ever seen Tag Heuer once put photos of the back of their watches online? just one single time? A single Tag Heuer owned photo of the back of their watch published online, this watch in particular or any other watch in the past 5 years?

The watch you present is a replica. Ask anyone with a real one of this model.

You tell me to edit my post, even if i was wrong, why should i edit my post? This is the internee and a public forum of free speech, why should i edit my opinion because it is different from your opinion? Thats just stupid and makes me guess you to be an american. Only an American could or would ever have the audacity to ask someone to edit their opinion because it does not reflect their own opinion. Maybe you make replica watches and its in your interest, or maybe you have some sort of superior mentality where your opinion is always right. How about you remove the photo of the replica you have posted and go to a tag store and look at the back of a genuine watch? I would post a picture of mine but mine is engraved with a phrase from a member of the Heuer family along with their personal contact number. That may sound weird to you, but it was gifted to me in a starring role of a 100 million dollar movie. My Co-Star also received one. Dont bother asking me who I am or to prove who I am as that's not going to happen as it is not important and adds nothing to this forum or my interest in time pieces.


----------



## killinsydney (Oct 20, 2011)

Why on your photo is the model number and serial number blurred out? the model number especially? i may be able to understand the serial number being blurred out, bu the model number? Is that because it is incorrect and the serial number is the same as every other replic serial number? 

The movement weight is also incorrect on your photo.

Just a heads up, dont believe every photo you see on the internet, even some websites selling authentic watches will search for good photos on the net to use on their website.
Also, for Tag Heuer distributors/dealers, they have a website they can log into and place orders, check their balances and invoices etc, and they have a page where they can download photos and other marketing materials to use on their websites, this all provided by the manufacturer. ON every single photo that tag heuer offer these dealers, the tag logo is on the image and watermarked on the photo. your photo is neither, so what makes you think that photo is an original? someone told you so? you purchased this watch online?

Until you have a genuine on your wrist, or have been into a shop (where you are not allowed to take photos of models), you r post is a opinion, and one you should probably edit, unless you like being a hypocrite.


----------



## lpt (Apr 21, 2011)

hi guys.

killinsydney, i have the GC 36 in Titanium with the rubber strap, bought my watch through a gray market which is own by my friend. the 6 screws on the case back of my watch is at 1 o'clock, 3 o'clock, 5 o'clock, 7 o'clock, 9 o'clock and 11 o'clock. not 6 and 12 o'clock.


----------



## bmwfreak (Jun 7, 2008)

killinsydney said:


> You tell me that the photo you present is 'most likely' authentic, why do you say that? Why do you not say it is 100% authentic?


I'm referring to the watch in the first post, not the picture I posted.



> The watch you present is a replica. Ask anyone with a real one of this model.


The picture I posted is from Jomashop. Highly doubt it's a replica! 
TAG Heuer Grand Carrera Calibre 36 RS Caliper Chronograph Watch CAV5115.BA0902

Don't trust Jomashop? Try www.calibre11.com.

http://www.calibre11.com/gallery/tag-heuer-grand-carrera-calibre-36/?album_p=2



> You tell me to edit my post, even if i was wrong, why should i edit my post?


Because you are falsely stating the watch is fake without proper evidence.

Here's a real one (no screws at 12 or 6)


----------



## killinsydney (Oct 20, 2011)

lpt said:


> hi guys.
> 
> killinsydney, i have the GC 36 in Titanium with the rubber strap, bought my watch through a gray market which is own by my friend. the 6 screws on the case back of my watch is at 1 o'clock, 3 o'clock, 5 o'clock, 7 o'clock, 9 o'clock and 11 o'clock. not 6 and 12 o'clock.


A gray market? You mean an unoffical sale? why on earth would you think your watch is real if it has no warranty, no receipt and not sold by an authorised dealer?


----------



## killinsydney (Oct 20, 2011)

bmwfreak said:


> I'm referring to the watch in the first post, not the picture I posted.
> 
> The picture I posted is from Jomashop. Highly doubt it's a replica!
> TAG Heuer Grand Carrera Calibre 36 RS Caliper Chronograph Watch CAV5115.BA0902
> ...


FINALLY!!! Thank You very much!!! I am lied my balls off in this forum because after a week of searching internet and forums for a 100% legitimate HD picture of the back of a legit CB36 i have not been able to get one. Everyone was declining and telling me they wont post it etc. So I came here made an elaborate story up and finally someone posts a excellent HD photo of a true authentic watch. Thank you very much, and sorry i had to lie to get it, but i had tried everything and just resorted to BS to get what I needed.

I have been looking at fakes for weeks now as I am going to buy a legit Tag CB36, but I will not buy one until I can find a replica version that is the best I can get and the closest to the original. You see I have this funny supersition about watches and I like to always have a watch on ym wrist when skydiving, which is what I do for a living and for a sport. I just dnt want to go skydiving with my Tag on and whenever i buy a watch i always try and get the replica version of it to wear on mucky occassions andeveryday, the have my legit version for my functions with those hollywood types i work with (skydiving cinematography). 
Believe it ior not but it is legal to buy and import a replica watch if you own the original, just like if you own the original dvd or original cd etc it is legal to copy it so you have a backup. but you must own the original.

Anyway, thanks for the photo, I have now stolen it off the website and have it on ym desktop, you should probably remove it now so no chinese steal it and try to make changes to their manufacturing.

Im not kidding you, thats the best photo i have seen of the back. and i have looked for months.

Now, could someone please tell me a reputable dealer to purchase this watch from who has the best pricing? I mean the original one.


----------



## killinsydney (Oct 20, 2011)

BTW, I just found the marking on the black watch that tells a real Tag Heuer CB 36 that has the black face, black bezel, i just found the one solo marking that shows it is a fake.

Heres the thing, i have looked at hundred of fake ones and the best fake ones i have found have a flaw that i dont like where it says on the back it is limited edition 899/1000.
the ones that say that in white on the back and have asian 7750 movement in them i believe they are the best replicas you will find BUT the one single flaw that you can see straight away if you look hard enough, the one single marking that gives it away to being a fake, is on the bezel the numbers go 300....240.... and then 0!! where as the real black dial and black bezel it goes 300....240....200, not zero.


So for those who ever go to buy the black one, check that makring.

For those who think this is not a good find, please show me a photo of a replica that has the date angled on the correct way and does not say 0. they all do. the ones that do say 20 have the date numbers sideway, amngst many other faults such as no double glazing and not saphire casing.


Anyway, just thought that find might be smething of interest and though it would eb good to see if someone prove that wrong.


----------



## decipher28 (May 2, 2010)

unbelievable killinsydney:rodekaart

their are ways to get the information you require rather than go about it the way you have.In my opinion the way you've conducted yourself is very poor,to firstly lie then try to argue with a knowledgeable forum member just to get a picture is way out of line.

next time just ask for what you want though if i was mod there wouldn't be a next time for you.I'm really shocked that somebody would go to these lengths just for a photo.

also to go on about wearing fake TAG heuer is another faux pas.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

There is simply too much ******** in his posts for me.
I'll post more but I've got a meeting with a Hollywood A-Lister who said she's going to polish my clock with her tongue.
At least that's what I thought I heard.


----------



## triplekia (Dec 11, 2010)

The only Hollywood grade about his post is his delusional ramblings.


----------



## tpd80 (Jun 28, 2011)

killinsydney said:


> sorry i had to lie to get it, but i had tried everything and just resorted to BS to get what I needed.


Tried everything? i havent seen the post yet where you spoke the truth and just asked for what you needed.


----------



## lpt (Apr 21, 2011)

the only different between a AD and a gray market is, when you purchase a watch from AD you get a international warranty card, and the gray market dont provide the card, but since the owner is my friend, he gave me 1 anyways, saved me close to 4500$. so next time when you criticize someones watch is not ligit, do more research 1st. and with the screw being at 6 and 12 o'clock, im guessing the 1 you have is a original FAKE.


----------



## lpt (Apr 21, 2011)

maybe killinsydney came to realize that his watch is the replica, and his so call connections told him it is real... poor guy


----------

